# Hampton H300?



## kpikul (Nov 4, 2007)

I was qouted a price of $2280 for a Hampton H300.   No extras.   Comes with the ash pan, side loader.   

Does this price sound reasonable?

I was comparing it to the Napoleon 1600C.  A lot of the specs are similar as far as burn time, log size etc, but the Napolean was priced at $1600 by a different dealer in the same town.  

I guess my questions is am I paying $600 extra dollars for a more quality stove or is that Hampton H300 over priced?

Thanks in advance?


----------



## webbie (Nov 4, 2007)

Firebox size in H300 is about 15% larger than in the other - at least that is how I read it (firebox cubic feet).

1.46 cubic feet to 1.71 cubic feet. Neither of them are really large......in terms of easy overnight burns, etc, but 15% more will get you (in theory) 8 hours instead of 7.

Did you shop around at all for the Hampton. Prices can vary from dealer to dealer. Also compare the reputations of the dealers and what type of service you might need (installation, etc)


----------



## kpikul (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks.   I have my own guy to install it and I do not need very large stove as I am only heat roughly 1000 sqft.    I am having trouble finding any type of reviews on either of these stoves.  

Does anyone out there have an unbais opinion about these 2 brands?


----------



## elkimmeg (Nov 4, 2007)

Hampton is made by Regency you can purchase the exact same fire box in a Regency a lot cheaper than a Hampton I believe it is the 2400 model
 You are in luck because both manufactures make a decent product the Hampton has a very appealing cast iron enameled front. Eye candy but remember this is a 20 year investment and if your wife likes the  look, do you want to hear it for the next 20 years?


----------



## kpikul (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks,  so 2300 for a Hampton is the going rate?


----------



## webbie (Nov 4, 2007)

kpikul said:
			
		

> Thanks.   I have my own guy to install it and I do not need very large stove as I am only heat roughly 1000 sqft.    I am having trouble finding any type of reviews on either of these stoves.
> 
> Does anyone out there have an unbais opinion about these 2 brands?



All of our opinions are biased, and so are the reviews! (ratings section here), but maybe you should look through the ratings a bit!

They are a different size, and with stoves - size does matter.

Napoleon used to be a "third tier" brand, but they have invested a lot of time and money in the last couple years into their operations, and the stuff looks nice now. Regency has been going at it since 1979, and probably growing slowly all along (and quite large now)...

About the only comment I can make is both the size diff and also that the two brands tend to go to "market" in different ways. Regency typically has specialty dealers who have been selling the brand for a long time (close relationship with manufacturer)...Napoleon markets through just about anybody - chimney sweeps, etc. - that is neither good nor bad, but why I mentioned that you should feel somewhat comfortable with your dealer......not as important (but still important) if you are having someone else install it.

We often have the "bang for the buck" discussion here, and the truth is that none of these very fancy detailed stoves are going to offer you as much per dollar spent as a plain jane stove, but as Elk says it is a piece of furniture. So you look at your checkbook, and as my brother used to say "ask yourself if you will live any differently because you are out that $2300" (will it make TOO big of a dent in the budget), and if not....then you and your mate (or whoever else is involved) should make the decision.

Going back to square #1, are you comfortable with a very small to medium-small firebox and a 6-8 hour burn? Many people are, but if your wood pile is large and you really want 24/7 burning, you'd want to look at stoves well over 2 cubic foot firebox. Many companies sell these - including Vermont Castings, Jotul, Travis Industries and maybe even Hampton/Regency. Look at the cubic size of box and burn time in relation.

My general guide is:
1.5 = small firebox
2.2 = medium firebox
3.0 = large firebox

very general, of course! Note that a big firebox is no a good thing if you have a smaller area to heat and a relatively small wood supply! A stove should match the job it is expected to do.


----------



## kpikul (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you for import!  It is helpful.


----------



## mtcox (Nov 5, 2007)

I own the H300 and it's now sitting in my garage after being replaced by a Quadrafire Isle Royale.  I was exceptionally naive when I bought the Hampton and had not discovered this forum.  I am heating a 1,700 square foot house built in 1946.  It's been through a remodel and the insulation is new.  However, it's far from air tight.

The H300 is a beautiful stove and performs well.  However it could not heat the 1,700 square feet on nights that dipped below 25 degrees.  In addition, the 1.7 cubic foot fire box had me getting up 2-3 times a night to feed it.  

As far as price is concerned I would have to know what options you have.  

The H300 will be installed in a new kitchen we're planning.  It should do well there and will not have to burn 24/7.

Please let me know if you have any other questions.  The stove is a good one, however, Hampton's definition of large when buying the H300 contradicts what I have learned from experienced wood burners on this forum.  The Quadrafire will burn most of the night and, so far, has no issues heating the house.  It's large firebox (3.0 cubic foot) is also more in line with what I now know is large.


----------



## philnag (Nov 7, 2007)

I just bought an H300 in August.  Paid 2400, did not include the sideloader. 
I am new to woodstoves and bought it to replace a VC defiant that cracked at the end of last winter. We bought our house last fall and never really got the hang of the VC before it ended up cracking. I think it was at least 15 years old according to the previous owner.
We are very pleased with the H300.  We've used it about 5 times so far. We are only heating about a 1000 square foot area, and it works great for this. And our burn times are much longer than what we were getting last year with the old VC. I can get about 5-6 hours easily, and I'm still in the learning stages of how to  get it to burn longer. 
I bought it on the recommendation of the dealer who came out to my house beforehand. He says he has the H300 in his home and is heating a larger area with no problem.
I discovered this forum after I bought it and got very nervous after I started reading about how the firebox was so much smaller than other stoves. But I have been pleasantly surprised with how well it works and I am pleased with my purchase.


----------

